# Left Wanting..



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

So last year I picked up a .223 as a range gun, cheap to shoot and reload. After spending 95% of my time prior sending .30 cal bullets into the dirt I have to say, I feel very unfulfilled after a range session with the .223. So much so that I am now considering selling it off and finding a good old fashion 30-30 or 7.62x39 bolt gun.

I'm looking for ideas for range guns that are cheap to reload but actually give you some feedback (on the shoulder) when you shoot. I know the 30-30 is cheap averaging 35gr of powder per load and .30 cal bullets are pretty cheap and plentiful as well. 

Lets hear some other ideas.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

how about a high point semi auto rifle in 45acp?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Not a bad idea but I hate chasing brass. Besides, I'm not sure it kicks more then the .223. Im leaning towards the 30-30 in a single shot or bolt gun or maybe the .243. Heck maybe even the 22-250


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

.308 . Short cartridge. Easier to find the bolt configuration you are looking for. Still 30 caliber. And more than adequate for any big game as well. In my view, .308 doesn't get nearly the respect it deserves among hunters.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I already have a .308 and your right I love it but gets a little $$ to shoot after a few hundred rounds.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

chet said:


> how about a high point semi auto rifle in 45acp?


I'm happy others here have a sense of humor! 8)

-DallanC


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Go with 308. For range ammo you can buy fmj's as cheap as you can reload for. Then you have a bunch of brass in case you want to hunt with it. You can also load it down to 30-30 power levels and save a few bucks if you really want to reload. Not to mention it sounds like yopu already have dies.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats a tough order to fill just because the 30-30 isnt going to give you amazing range. Not saying its a bad round, I love the 30-30. But I think a caliber that will give you some more range would be best. Ruger does make a 7.62x39 bolt gun, and I think CZ does as well. My only criticism of that caliber is that the Russian ammo has very hard primers and Ruger claims that they can break firing pins. I have had the 7.62x39 fail to fire a few times because the firing pin didnt hit hard enough. But if you handload your cartridges, you wont have that problem.

I think the .243 is a sweet round, but you will be spending more on powder.

22-250 is awesome and I want one so badly. Gives a little thump to the shoulder but nothing bad, just enough to know it is there. Bullets are cheap as you well know. Brass is a tad expensive though.

.220 Swift.... oh man thats a cool round. Not a lot of edge compared to the 22-250 but cool factor is a plus. Not many kids on the block have one anymore. Brass is pretty expensive though, last I looked it was about $40 per 50. Lots of powder though...

How about you look at a 6.5x47 Lapua? Definite cool factor. You can use a .308 bolt face and rebarrel a Savage for about $500


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> 22-250 is awesome and I want one so badly. Gives a little thump to the shoulder but nothing bad, just enough to know it is there. Bullets are cheap as you well know. Brass is a tad expensive though.


Yes, its a fantastically fun caliber. I have it in a Rugar #1V (heavy barrel). Beautiful gun and scary as a reloader... the hotter I make'm the tighter the groups. Had to back off when bullets would detonate in flight just from rotational forces tearing them up.

I must have over 1000 brass laying around i've collected over the years. I have bags and buckets of the stuff :mrgreen: Only negative is the case necks dont hold up for more than 3 or so reloadings without cracking.

-DallanC


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well after doing some reading, I'm leaning towards the .243, Ive found a few places that I can get bulk bullets for cheaper then the .30cal Ive been using. 

I was considering the 30-30 single shot or bolt gun because Ive always wanted to see what it could do loaded with 110gr sp or even 125gr ballistic tips. Ive heard speeds up to 2600fps which isn't to bad.

Ive done a ton of reading about the 22-250 but feel its just not going to give me what I'm looking for. What I like about the .243 is a 55gr bullet at 4000+fps and a 105gr bullet at 2900fps. That a pretty versatile little round.

Well I'm still reading and still open to suggestions so thanks thus far guys!!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

.416 Rigby will give you the "thump" your looking for... :twisted:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Think cast bullets. I shoot 45-70 and 45 Colt out of lever guns and it’s a gas. Once you have the brass they are pretty cheap to load. There are quite a few old military guns around that run well on cast bullets.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you use gas checks or plain lead slugs?


-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I’ve haven’t even tried gas checks. Way to much fuss for me. Keep the velocity down and you’re good to go. 255gr to 500gr slugs under 1000fps still have plenty of thump. We’re talking making noise at the range here. My brother also shoots plain lead bullets out of his trapdoor and rolling block (45-70 and 43 Spanish) with good results. Actually, one of those old great white hunter rifles would be fun to play with using cast bullets and light loads.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> Well after doing some reading, I'm leaning towards the .243......................................................................................................................
> Ive done a ton of reading about the 22-250 but feel its just not going to give me what I'm looking for. What I like about the .243 is a 55gr bullet at 4000+fps and a 105gr bullet at 2900fps. That a pretty versatile little round.


.243 is a great caliber, but if you want to push light .243 projectiles around 4,000 fps with any kind of accuracy you will need a barrel with a rate of twist that is not suited for bigger bullets, deer hunting bullets, bullets over 85 grain.

Uh....I don't own any guns, I just borrow off of Loke, Al Hansen or Huge29, but I shot and reloaded enough .243s to know that some barrels, the standard Remington 1 in 9" twists for example, struggle shooting light weight jacked-up varmint projectiles accurately.

Personally I'd get a .30 caliber M1 carbine with a 30-round banana clip and 10,000 US Army surplus tracer rounds.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure why you have such a fascination with recoil. I really enjoy shooting a rifle and being able to see the bullet strike through my scope. In order for this to happen you need a lot of velocity, and not a lot of recoil. That is why my 243 weighs in at 14 1/4 pounds. And I shoot 58 grain V-Max's at 3850 fps. Prairie dog guts in motion look really cool at 16 power.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Loke said:


> I'm not sure why you have such a fascination with recoil. I really enjoy shooting a rifle and being able to see the bullet strike through my scope. In order for this to happen you need a lot of velocity, and not a lot of recoil. That is why my 243 weighs in at 14 1/4 pounds. And I shoot 58 grain V-Max's at 3850 fps. Prairie dog guts in motion look really cool at 16 power.


I'm not sure either to be honest lol. I really thought I would enjoy the .223 and I have given it ample opportunity but for some reason it just doesn't tickle my fancy. Its almost like going to the gym and feeling a little sore at the end. Its a good pain, like you accomplished something. As strange as it sounds that's how I feel about shooting. Now don't misunderstand me, I do not enjoy putting 40-50 rounds of my 300win or my old 45-70 down range those take the pain a little to far. Now my 30-30, 308 and even 125gr 30-06 loads I could shoot all day and walk away feeling fulfilled.

Ive decided to go with the .243 and load some 58gr Hornady zombie max rounds ($70.00 per 500) to cover the varmint side of things (providing they group decent) then move to the 80-95gr range and see what we can come up with.

Thanks for all the feedback and I will let you know how it turns out once we get rolling.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

How about just a 30-06 in any bolt action of your choice? Ammo is easily accessible and reasonably priced to reload. It was good enough for Carlos Hath****... Im just sayin.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Got one of those already and love it, just gets expensive to reload.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

If it is recoil experience you're after, nothing beats the big and slow type cartridges IMO. With cartridges like the .45-70 or the big bore pistol cartridges adapted to rifle such as the .45 Colt, .44-40, or .44 Mag, you don't get the sharp muzzle blast or the quick hard kick you get with high velocity calibers, but more of a gentle push and roar when you touch off a round.

I also own and shoot both .30-30 and 7.62x39, but they are more of a tweener round for me when it comes to muzzle blast and recoil.

Cost wise, you're probably looking at a little more for big bores than reloading the .223, but as Cooky mentioned, cast bullets are relatively inexpensive and generally perform well in the big slow cartridges.


----------

